# Indonesian Master Student in the UK Looking for a Job in Ireland



## katherinekkeegan (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I am from Indonesia, currently studying one year Master of Accounting in the UK and the programme is accredited by ACCA which is recognized globally. I have one year of experience as an auditor in the Big 4 in Indonesia and I am a CFAB Holders by ICAEW, hopefully soon become a BFP. I am currently planning to get a qualified professional visa to work and therefore live in Ireland upon my graduation next year in September 2023.

May I confirm whether my understanding is correct, that I need to get a job offer from the Company in Ireland before applying for the working visa, and then apply for the residence permit?

Furthermore, may I confirm whether the language certificate, i.e. IELTS will be needed prior to my stay in Ireland as a worker? Considering I have taken the Master Programme taught in English in Scotland.

In addition, I would be interested in doing any work in English language which is related to accounting either in the Big 4 consulting firm, Multinational Companies, or any Ireland Companies in any cities in Ireland, but preferably in its capital city. If you have any information or experience regarding this, I would be happy to know.

I will really appreciate for any help or information. Thank you in advance!


----------

